# Taking Local 3 Test on August 6



## sjadbir (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you guys and girls have any advice that could help me prepare and study for the test.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bone up on your basic algebra and fractions math.


----------



## sjadbir (Jan 11, 2011)

Is the math section that really matter on the test?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

sjadbir said:


> Is the math section that really matter on the test?


Huh? I'm not sure what you're trying to ask. No, I think English matters too. The math seems to trip a lot of people up, especially if you've been out of school for a while.


----------



## JayWater (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm surprised they're even testing for local 3 right now. They froze start of classes for the apprenticeship for about a year now.


----------

